

Show HN: Simple palette explorer using Colourlovers API - methodin
http://www.plgrnd.com/colour

======
rhizome
i'm not sure what to do except hit "random"

~~~
methodin
How bout now?

------
drivebyacct2
Cool idea, I don't like the design. I think if the design was better I'd
actually be a be to find a colorscheme I enjoyed. I'd like an easy way to
select a color rather than typing hex.

